# HI afer  just swopped to motorhome



## JAY M (Jul 27, 2019)

After 40 years caravanning just swopped to a motorhome what a difference it's so relaxing, just back from 2 weeks  in   Scotland and planning new adventures


----------



## Makzine (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## REC (Jul 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!:drive::camper::have fun:


----------



## The laird (Jul 27, 2019)

H welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Lawvar (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi,we are thinking of doing the same after 12 years of caravanning.
What are the negatives and positives 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## caledonia (Jul 30, 2019)

Welcome. I think most of us on here are ex caravanners. Not having to stay on sites is the biggest advantage for us.


----------



## Moped (Jul 30, 2019)

Lawvar said:


> Hi,we are thinking of doing the same after 12 years of caravanning.
> What are the negatives and positives
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



Motorhomes have less space in the living area. Whether you can swing the cat or not depends on how big the cat is. More day to day planning required with MH as car not available. MH are infinitely better for touring on the fly and able to park up right next to glorious views and beaches in more isolated parts. Caravan/car arrangements better for long term stays at favourite locations that you return to annually. 

We find caravaning a more relaxing experience with more space, awning, no issues filling up pitch with tables, chairs and other outdoor camping conveniences, and not being constantly on the go. But you have to have a favoured location where you don’t mind spending a week or a month. For day to day touring caravans are hopeless as in the UK it is very difficult to park up anywhere during the day with caravan in tow as it is impossible to manoeuvre in 99% of local authority car parks. And forget narrow lanes. You have to stick to A and B roads. 

We find motorhoming a much better experience for day to day touring and enjoy parking up in places impossible for caravans and being self sufficient for days on end with water, solar and refillable gas. Our view is if a car can get there so can a motorhome, height barriers not withstanding! :mad1::mad1:

We go away more often with a motorhome as short trips away are definitely more pleasurable. As is general European touring.


----------



## mickymost (Jul 30, 2019)

Moped said:


> Motorhomes have less space in the living area. Whether you can swing the cat or not depends on how big the cat is. More day to day planning required with MH as car not available. MH are infinitely better for touring on the fly and able to park up right next to glorious views and beaches in more isolated parts. Caravan/car arrangements better for long term stays at favourite locations that you return to annually.
> 
> We find caravaning a more relaxing experience with more space, awning, no issues filling up pitch with tables, chairs and other outdoor camping conveniences, and not being constantly on the go. But you have to have a favoured location where you don’t mind spending a week or a month. For day to day touring caravans are hopeless as in the UK it is very difficult to park up anywhere during the day with caravan in tow as it is impossible to manoeuvre in 99% of local authority car parks. And forget narrow lanes. You have to stick to A and B roads.
> 
> ...



Cant expand on this seems all points covered!


----------

